# Manchester 2 London 24 hours



## David_widnes (20 Dec 2012)

Just signed up for the RIDE UK 24 Manchester to London in 24 hours ride in June next year anyone else doing this ride or has anyone done it in previous years??

Any feedback welcome


----------



## middleagecyclist (20 Dec 2012)

24 hours? are you going via Newcastle?


----------



## billy1561 (20 Dec 2012)

David_widnes said:


> Just signed up for the RIDE UK 24 Manchester to London in 24 hours ride in June next year anyone else doing this ride or has anyone done it in previous years??
> 
> Any feedback welcome


Have you got a link?


----------



## David_widnes (20 Dec 2012)

Yes here is the link to the site http://www.rideuk24.com/?gclid=CLOAvpreqbQCFW3KtAod-TYAlQ


----------



## frank9755 (20 Dec 2012)

David_widnes said:


> Just signed up for the RIDE UK 24 Manchester to London in 24 hours ride in June next year anyone else doing this ride or has anyone done it in previous years??
> 
> Any feedback welcome


 
Read the thread from last week about Newcastle to London but do a mental find and replace to substitute Manchester for Newcastle. 

Suggestion to mods: merge the threads


----------



## billy1561 (20 Dec 2012)

David_widnes said:


> Yes here is the link to the site http://www.rideuk24.com/?gclid=CLOAvpreqbQCFW3KtAod-TYAlQ


If i can raise the cash then i'm up for that


----------



## 400bhp (20 Dec 2012)

> Registration fee of £99 per rider.


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


>


 
I guess it isn't an Audax then


----------



## doonhaemer (22 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


>


 
That's just the registration, you then pay another £196 making it £295 in total? to do ride through some of the worst parts of Britain for cycling!! and then find your own way home


----------



## Garz (25 Dec 2012)

Doons(days) glass is always half empty!


----------



## PoweredByVeg (26 Dec 2012)

Or there's this if you don't need anyone to hold your hand!

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-901/


----------



## Keith Taylor (11 May 2013)

David if your doing the 2013 then im there with you mate


----------

